# plant bulbs?



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was at petco this past weekend and near the bettas were some plant bulbs which were labeled for betta tanks. any idea what these are? they werent in water or anything like that. just bulbs like easter lilies are before they grow? the package said guranteed to grow... i was just curious if anyone had ever tried these or what?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I got a package from walmart of "aquarium bulbs" and only 1 actualy grew, but it turned into a big aponogeton. it was worth it to me because i love the plant i got! it has huge long green leaves that float on the top of the water, but like i said i got mine from walmart, since there isnt a petco/smart here so i doubt they would be theat same, just thought i would throw that out there lol. goodluck!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've never used those, I know there are tiger lotus and dwarf lily plants that start from bulbs. If you consider buying one examine it closely, don't get one that is soft/mushy/moldy or you can smell and it seems rotton-y.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got some plant bulbs from petco before. Only 1 grew out of the 3 bulbs. I only paid like $3 bucks for it.


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

yeah it was about 3 bucks. i didnt buy it but i was curious... do you plant it under the gravel/substrate? it seemed dry and hard. their loose in a little carton.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I bought one of these and it was starting to mold in the tank so I took it out. =( I will never buy them again.

edit. and it floats, I attached it to the side of my tank with a suction cup. heard that you should not bury it in the gravel.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As kjg said, most likely the bulbs are some sort Aponogeton; that's what "Betta Bulbs" generally are. You can bury them or weight them down and the roots will eventually grow into the substrate.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

I got a water lily betta bulb from Petco awhile back that didn't grow. I decided to try again after much debate, and the two I got a few months ago have sprouted and seem to be ok, if very slow growing. Not sure what the factors are for good ones, sadly.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I actually put mine in a vase in the sunny window seal, I changed the water about 1x a week, now I'm wondering if it would have been faster in the warm tank, but it was summer, and I didn't want them to mold or something in the tank, and since only one grew, I'm kind glad I didn't just plop them in like the package said. The plant its self grew every day! It was sorta crazy how well it took off. Lol it was totaly worth 3 bucks IMHO.


----------

